# Pyper's first litter!!



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Pyper my chocolate banded doe (has blue tan and lilac/dove tan in her ped.) had 14 bubs on Friday, she was bred to my blue broken buck Petrie.
Do some of the babies look blue to you?
I've never had blues before, I really do hope they are blue.

These pictures were taken yesterday, so at four days old.




























~Hayley


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I recognise these from another board! 

I do reckon their is choc and blue in this litter... a few more days and i'm sure you'll know for certain! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Some look Blue to me !

- recognise the 'shade' as some of mine have turned out 'Blue' :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends what the buck is carrying. Theres definately some blues in there and amybe some blacks. If the buck was carrying chocolate tehn you may have some chocs and lilacs too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

those are gonna be some great marked mousies. Looks like you got the fixings there for banded and dutch.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, they're so cute!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous, you lucky duck! I think I may have some blues in a mixed (two moms) litter I have right now, but I'm not sure. They look like agoutis (same bad shading) but a bit lighter. Have to wait...

Congrats on Hattie's litter too! I'm sure they'll turn out fantastic also.


----------



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Picture Update!
They are 11 days old now. 


































What color do you think the little tanish doe could be?

~Hayley


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is she black eyed? If so, probably a lilac


----------



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Yes she has black eyes. 
Wow my first blues and my first lilac all in one litter. 
I'm definitely going to have to repeat this pairing. 

~Hayley


----------

